# Euer Desktop



## Toddi Jenkins (1. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

ich hab mir mal ein neues lustiges Spiel ausgedacht und das geht so:
1. Ihr macht einen Screenshot von eurem Desktop.
2. Ihr ladet den Screenshot hoch.
3. Ihr bindet den Screenshot hier ein.
4. Ihr bewertet den Desktop eures Vorposters mit ?/10 und einem kurzen Text.

Verboten sind alle Desktophintergründe und co. die etwas mit Pr0n, rechtradikalismus etc. zu tun haben.


So hier mal mein Desktop, gibt nur leider nicht viel zu sehen, da ich ihn gerade erst gestern aufgeräumt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Greetz Toddi


----------



## riesentrolli (1. März 2009)

1. den thread gibts schon (allerdings ohne bewerten)
2. finger weg von imageshack^^


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (1. März 2009)

Ja und mit bewerten hat er jetzt eine Daseinsberechtigung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2009)

denke mal eher nicht das dieser thread ne Daseinsberechtigung hat


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (1. März 2009)

Warum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ihr so weiter macht wird er noch gelöscht. Postet lieber eure Desktops, damit die Mods sehen, dass das ein ordentlicher Thread wird.


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2009)

Haben schon viele, und zwar hier:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=4891


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2009)

aus genau diesem grund hat dieser thread keine daseinsberechtigung....diese art von thread gibt es schon


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (2. März 2009)

Tut mir leid, den anderen hat die SuFu nicht ausgespuckt...

Dann kann hier wohl geschlossen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

schade, ich fände das eigentlich ganz nett. Ich geb dir für deinen Desktop 9,5/10. Das Wallpaper gefällt mir, sowas ähnliches hab ich in Photoshop mal gebastelt... (ich glaub, das war von psd-tutorials oder so...). Außerdem herrscht kein Schweinestall. Gefällt mir ganz gut.


----------

